# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Moet ik naar de tandarts of naar de kaakchirurg bij terug trekkend tandvlees?

## Karl983

Vorige week ben ik naar de tandarts geweest en heb ik aangegeven dat ik bij 3 kiezen (2 aan de linkerkant en 1 aan de rechterkant) in de bovenkaak last heb van pijn op het punt waar de kies het tandvlees bijna raakt. het is niet het soort gevoeligheid wat je bij koud of warm hebt maar als ik met mijn nagel aanraak raak ik voor mijn gevoel een zenuw aan.

de tandarts zei dat er wellicht kronen nodig waren maar dat hij eerst alle drie de kiezen opnieuw gaat vullen, hij noemde ook iets (ik ben een leek) over het isoleren van de tand of vulling van de zenuw.

nou ben ik als leek gaan googelen en kwam al snel bij de term "terug trekkend tandvlees" uit waarbij hele andere remedies worden geboden dan ik van de tandarts hoorde nl: een operatie door de kaakchirurg waardoor het tandvlees weer over het gevoelige deel van de kies komt te liggen.

is dit een betere optie?

buiten dit is het financiele aspect ook van belang. ik ben tot 250 euro verzekerd, wat een kroon dus niet volledig dekt. maar een ingreep door de kaakchirurg word (neem ik aan) door mijn basisverzekering gedekt.

is het wijsheid om een second opinion aan te vragen bij een andere tandarts ofwel een doorverwijzing te vragen naar de kaakchirurg?

mocht het van belang zijn: bij de kiezen waar ik pijn heb voel ik een "richeltje"( bij de andere kiezen niet). vanaf dat richeltje tot het tandvlees is het gevoelig.

----------


## mantelzorg

Hallo Karl,

gaat het alleen om terugtrekkend tandvlees of is er meer met je kiezen aan de hand? Paradontax is een tandpasta die een gunstige uitwerking heeft op teruggetrokken tandvlees. Ik geloof dat er tegenwoordig ook mondwater van Paradontax is. Het is sowieso erg belangrijk om goed te poetsen, liefst niet met een harde borstel. Als tandvlees teruggetrokken is hebben bacteriën meer kans. Paradontax is even wennen maar ik wil nooit meer anders.

Succes.

Groet,
Mantelzorg

----------

